# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Where to find the best price for Cocolapalm

## gregandkelly63

The boardies helped us decide on CCLP.  Now, where to get the best price?

I noticed Negrilonestop had about the same price as the CCLP website, but then I noticed that Negrilonestop prices includes taxes while the hotel website does not.

Other suggestions?

As always, Thanks in advance.

----------


## LivinInThe603

i like the travel agent only because you can pay over time... 

CCLP give a 10 percent discount to returning guests, so if you plan to stay there again, maybe book direct because it's greater than the NOS discount, 5% given to returning guests. If you plan to book with NOS again but for different hotel, go with them

----------


## gregandkelly63

But the Negrilonestop prices includes the taxes that the hotel website does not.  That's a savings of 10% government tax and 10% service charge.  I can't see where booking direct with the resort would save me money, even if I was a returning guest.

NOS also includes the $4/night Jamaican room tax

----------


## VVHT

GregandKelly63,

Are CCLP and NOS pricing the same room and the same dates? 
Two years ago we stayed at CCLP. We wanted a specific rooms (2 Superior Queen rooms right off the beach). 
I researched for several weeks and the best price (including taxes & fees) for the specific rooms for specific dates was the rate received from CCLP over the phone and confirmed with an email.

When I called CCLP direct and told them what we wanted and when, they were very cooperative. It may have required 1/3 deposit, but that wasn't an issue for us.

You will LOVE CCLP, great location on the beach and excellent staff!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## fargoman

I have stayed at Coco over 20 times and I have just about always found their web site prices way higher..sometimes double then when Negrilonestop has their special..and as mentioned the 20% tax is a factor that One Stop has included..One stop has a sale on right now till end of this month for bookings starting March 17th stays until July..compare that to Coco's website prices for the sticker shock

----------


## Chrispy

booking.com and expedia

----------


## msbaltimore

I use Expedia for booking CCLP.  I have never found it not to be the lower price for the type of room and time of stay.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> But the Negrilonestop prices includes the taxes that the hotel website does not.  That's a savings of 10% government tax and 10% service charge.  I can't see where booking direct with the resort would save me money, even if I was a returning guest.
> 
> NOS also includes the $4/night Jamaican room tax


seems like you have a good answer there, then!  :Smile:

----------


## gregandkelly63

> GregandKelly63,
> 
> Are CCLP and NOS pricing the same room and the same dates? 
> Two years ago we stayed at CCLP. We wanted a specific rooms (2 Superior Queen rooms right off the beach). 
> I researched for several weeks and the best price (including taxes & fees) for the specific rooms for specific dates was the rate received from CCLP over the phone and confirmed with an email.
> 
> When I called CCLP direct and told them what we wanted and when, they were very cooperative. It may have required 1/3 deposit, but that wasn't an issue for us.
> 
> You will LOVE CCLP, great location on the beach and excellent staff!
> ...


Yes, I always make sure to compare apples to apples.

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Now, I'm just sayin' .When you see a post from fargoman, you take heed, and follow his advise. I'm so fortunate to have met him, he's really smart. Ask him anything. He does his homework, and researches this stuff. When you live up nort by Fargo in the frozen tundra, and it's so fricken cold, you take the extra incentive to figure out how to get the heck out of the cold ASAP! He's not quite as funny lookin' like the folks from Brainerd. No dis-respect. Thanks fargoman. If you see him ,buy him a RS light. Yamon' PS: We were just at CCLP, it was great.

----------


## Maryann

Negril One Stop definitely has the lowest rate for CCLP, especially with the "Coco Crazy" sale.

----------


## MNLADY

I have had my best luck with Travelocity. We were not even looking go travel to Jamaica this year, but I went online this week and found an unreal deal for nonstop flight and hotel for 8 nights and 9 days on the beach for $650 per person in April.  So we booked instantly and are heading for our 9th trip to Jamaica.  I did go online and there is some rates for CCLP on their, not sure when you are looking.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Call and ask for Esna 1-876-957-4227.

----------


## rjonsun

I just booked 2 weeks in November, so I'll be watching One Stop over the next few months waiting for that super price.  If it doesn't get low enough for me, I'll just show up and pick up a deal on the west end.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## groove16

I have researched and I have called many many places. I have never found it cheaper to book direct. IMO, travel agents and Negril one stop are outdated. U are your own travel agent, especially since u know where u want to stay. Use expedia, travelocity, hotel.com, etc, there are so many. One stop has deals sometimes, but we have always found it cheaper...found coco for my newbie friends for april a couple weeks ago for 80 bucks a night.

----------


## RonMon

For the last few years or so Expedia has always had the best pricing for Negril.  They are also very flexible and their customer service is unmatched.  Last year when Samsara overcharged us $380.00 and then basically told us to pound sale and deal with it, Expedia actually refunded the money.  They didn't have to do that, I was shocked.  So since then, other than the places we really trust, like Negril Tree House, Travellers, Sea Star, etc. we book through Expedia and trust they will back the booking.  

Also Expedia owns Travelocity now, so they are usually the same price.

----------


## groove16

> For the last few years or so Expedia has always had the best pricing for Negril.  They are also very flexible and their customer service is unmatched.  Last year when Samsara overcharged us $380.00 and then basically told us to pound sale and deal with it, Expedia actually refunded the money.  They didn't have to do that, I was shocked.  So since then, other than the places we really trust, like Negril Tree House, Travellers, Sea Star, etc. we book through Expedia and trust they will back the booking.  
> 
> Also Expedia owns Travelocity now, so they are usually the same price.


what he said

----------


## rjonsun

I just checked Expedia and indeed they have a price of $85 per night.  However, when I went to reserve the price went to $93.86 per night.  For those of you who have used Expedia with Coco before, why the increase in price?  And are all the taxes paid when booking through Expedia?
Regards,
Bob

----------


## RonMon

> I just checked Expedia and indeed they have a price of $85 per night.  However, when I went to reserve the price went to $93.86 per night.  For those of you who have used Expedia with Coco before, why the increase in price?  And are all the taxes paid when booking through Expedia?
> Regards,
> Bob


What dates are you selecting?  I will take a look.

----------


## gregandkelly63

> I just checked Expedia and indeed they have a price of $85 per night.  However, when I went to reserve the price went to $93.86 per night.  For those of you who have used Expedia with Coco before, why the increase in price?  And are all the taxes paid when booking through Expedia?
> Regards,
> Bob


I would guess the increase in price is the taxes

----------


## Rob

Expedia owns at least the following Travel Companies:

CarRentals.com, CheapTickets, Classic Vacations, Ebookers, Egencia, Expedia.com, Expedia Affiliate Network, Expedia Local Expert, Expedia CruiseShipCenters,  Expedia Global Partner Solutions, HomeAway,  Hotels.com, Hotwire Group, Orbitz, Travelocity, trivago, Venere.com and wotif.com.

Booking.com owns at least these:

Booking.com, Priceline.com, Agoda.com, Kayak.com, Cheapflights, Rentalcars.com, Momondo, and OpenTable.

----------


## fargoman

I just booked a few minutes ago for Xmas this year..my price with 2 tickets and room was 400 less then the quoted price room only from Coco's site..so saved 1600$ on Expedia doing the package thing..crazy

----------


## RonMon

> I just booked a few minutes ago for Xmas this year..my price with 2 tickets and room was 400 less then the quoted price room only from Coco's site..so saved 1600$ on Expedia doing the package thing..crazy


Since we started using Expedia we were able to expand from two to three trips a year for roughly the same price.  There is also another trick, but it can get a little dicy.  Once I booked just a flight on Expedia, I was then inundated with offers for cheap rooms discounted even more than they are on the website.  Once Expedia knows you will be in country they want to make sure they get your business!  I found this out by accident when we added someone to the trip.  Unfortunately we use SWA so we can't really use the trick anymore.

----------


## roz

Expedia.ca says sold out for xmas dates. and firefly.   :Culpability: wow.

----------


## RonMon

> Expedia.ca says sold out for xmas dates. and firefly.  wow.


They probably have not released any rooms to Expedia this early.  We just booked for our Xmas/New Year trip and noticed not all the resorts are showing up this far out.

----------

